# Videos of SAR Work



## Judy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2015)

Does anyone have a compilation or database of SAR dogs at work within the different disciplines? I'm curious to know what people do (without having to travel there to watch them in person) 

Really interested to watch any trailing videos.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a few that I've posted when I got my newest pup. I decided I would follow this pup's progress from puppy to a deploying dog. Go to my "new puppy" thread here in this section and scroll through. I don't really post the long ones because anything past 10 minutes or so takes FOREVER to upload. There are some of me starting him in HR work as well.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jeff Schettler has a lot of them on youtube


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Judy, I have a compilation video I made of my mastiff mucking about in her general environment here in Alaska. It's somewhat interesting from the perspective you are interested in seeing because it shows everything from her in neutral behavior, then after she was quilled and treed a porcupine, straight pacing on a trail, swimming, working along shorelines and in weeds, and then on a trail. The trail piece of it might be something you are interested in. If so let me know.


----------



## Judy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2015)

Nicole, I'd really love to see that! My K9's been really mediocre lately so I'm backing up a lot more...doing shorter trails, even spraying the ground with water to get her nose down because that's the only reliable indicator I've got on her.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Judy Nguyen said:


> Nicole, I'd really love to see that! My K9's been really mediocre lately so I'm backing up a lot more...doing shorter trails, even spraying the ground with water to get her nose down because that's the only reliable indicator I've got on her.


Something to consider is that the dog could be bored! If you are doing the same old type trail all the time you really need to start jazzing up your stuff. Go to new areas, get new victims, make the trails more challenging, etc.


----------



## Judy Nguyen (Feb 5, 2015)

Funny that you mention that Sarah: My husband was floored when my dog nonchalantly sat to signal her find. He said it must be because we were trying to find him, her "daddy" and that she would get amped up for "new people". It's pretty hard to find new people all the time, but new place we can do.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

If getting new people isn't so much an option then you MUST make the work more challenging. Do high finds, tunneling under something, start hiding in tricky places. For the trails, go across more natural barriers (creeks, roads, etc) or start working in city locations. 

You can also start doing backtracks, scent pools, having the hubby get on a bicycle and pedal somewhere. Use different types of scent articles: smoking butts, something they have handled like a pen or drink bottle, car seats, etc. 

Boredom is the biggest issue when a dog is trailing good starts to go south.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Judy Nguyen said:


> Nicole, I'd really love to see that! My K9's been really mediocre lately so I'm backing up a lot more...doing shorter trails, even spraying the ground with water to get her nose down because that's the only reliable indicator I've got on her.


Hi Judy, I just wanted to clarify that it's of the dog "free working" if you will. Basically doing whatever comes naturally to her within various environments and mostly a compilation of short clips. Stuff like crossing a river on a downed tree that's maybe 10+ feet off the ground. Let me know if it still sounds like it would interest you. I'll PM you the link later.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

When I see a dog working in kind of a bored manner I make sure that the reward is appropriate for the dog. IME, a dog that thinks his reward is the bestest thing it could ever get, will work on the same person or similar type tracks with the same enthusiasm as a new person/scenario.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

good point Mel

and a good example of how a detail is important even tho the big picture is still in focus //lol//


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

just reminded me of a shiba that the owner said had no food drive and wouldn't work for treats ... because it was a "hunting dog"
.....their treats were the same kibble it got in a huge bowl twice a day

- otoh, they had no big picture and paid no attention to details //lol//


----------

